# Pledge of Allegiance



## Bill Hosler (Mar 1, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can find the words to the Pledge of allegiance to the flag of Texas? I never knew such a thing exsisted.  Lol!


----------



## Michael Hatley (Mar 1, 2013)

"Honor the Texas flag; I pledge allegiance to thee, Texas, one state under God, one and indivisible."

https://www.tsl.state.tx.us/ref/abouttx/flagpledge.html

We say it at every tiled meeting


----------



## crono782 (Mar 1, 2013)

Same


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 1, 2013)

Or, you could travel to New Caney, TX and see the prose draped down a banner hanging over the secretary's desk.

Lot's of valuable information can be picked up on one's travels:  both meandering or appointed.

:001_rolleyes:


horse meat ... anyone?

:sneaky2:

P.S.

I didn't know of it either.

Appears to be something of an issue down here in Baja Oklahoma.

Still not sure what all the hub-bub is.  Just passing through, you know.


----------



## otherstar (Mar 1, 2013)

jwhoff said:


> Or, you could travel to New Caney, TX and see the prose draped down a banner hanging over the secretary's desk.
> 
> Lot's of valuable information can be picked up on one's travels:  both meandering or appointed.



I've never attended a tiled meeting in Texas where the pledge to both flags was not recited. We did it in Humble on Tuesday, we always did it at my home lodge (Oak Forest #1398). Jwhoff, I'll have to make it to Sam B. Crawford in New Caney to see that!


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 1, 2013)

Brother Otherstar, bump me on a PM and I will meet you there.

Can't miss.  I'll be the *really, really* big ugly who grew above the hairline.  

:40:


----------



## Bill Hosler (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks guys. I was taken aback a bit. I'm used to saying the pledge to the American flag but when the Master did an about face and started the other pledge I was shocked. Lol. 

If I am going to be a Texan I better learn it. Do kids in school say both pledges too?


----------



## crono782 (Mar 1, 2013)

A lot of schools still do I believe. My wife worked in a middle school until recently and they recited it daily. I had to recite it daily when i was in elementary and middle school.


----------



## otherstar (Mar 2, 2013)

jwhoff said:


> Brother Otherstar, bump me on a PM and I will meet you there.
> 
> Can't miss.  I'll be the *really, really* big ugly who grew above the hairline.
> 
> :40:



I'll take you up on that whenever I visit there! Thanks! :14:


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 2, 2013)

otherstar said:


> I'll take you up on that whenever I visit there! Thanks! :14:




Hold the presses!  

I may have mis-remembered.  I was at Tomball Lodge today and noticed the same banner hanging there.  Having stopped off at just about any lodge in the area that wouldn't chunk rocks at me it's sometimes hard to tell what you saw where.

So, latest news is:  there is one hanging in Tomball.  I thought it was Sam B. Crawford.  Could be one there too or I could have just thought the one I saw was there.  I'm now trying to go over the setup in the East at Sam B but guess I'll have to make another run out there to be sure.

Not to bad, Tomball's not that far from Porter.  Just a run across 242 and a jag down 45 to 2920.


----------



## cog41 (Mar 6, 2013)

We have it displayed in our lodge and recite it every stated meeting.


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 6, 2013)

otherstar said:


> I'll take you up on that whenever I visit there! Thanks! :14:




Either Sam B. Crawford or Tomball.  I'm always finding a sleeping tiler to scoot past.


----------



## Chris_Hogg (Mar 28, 2013)

Something like this you mean? 
http://www.mardel.com/assets/item/large/612086010134.jpg

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brother Maples (Aug 22, 2013)

Bill Hosler said:


> Thanks guys. I was taken aback a bit. I'm used to saying the pledge to the American flag but when the Master did an about face and started the other pledge I was shocked. Lol.
> 
> If I am going to be a Texan I better learn it.   Do kids in school say both pledges too?


 My 10 and 8 year olds do.


----------



## Bill Hosler (Aug 22, 2013)

I captured the photo and I keep it on my phone. When they start the pledge I open my phone and read it. I have seen a few Brothers chuckle when I do it lol. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother Maples (Aug 22, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 23, 2013)

A good read...:

http://www.masonsoftexas.com/showthread.php?9145-Bro-Francis-Bellamy&highlight=Francis+Bellamy


----------

